# Miss molt?



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

So I was creeping on my rcs bebes last night and noticed one of them was missing a shell link? Not sure what to make of it. Could it be an incomplete molt? I did look this up last night and wasn't able to collect much information except that most of them die shortly after. Anyone have any ideas?

Cheers,


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you mean the gap between the carapace and the body? Looks fine to me, it's probably almost time to molt~ prepare for a berried female!


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Ahh I hope that's the case, and yeah, that little gap. It seems like it reveals the 'flesh' underneath. Checked on her this morning and still eating away  Just noticed the picture is upside down..


----------

